# Libertador



## KenOC

AKA "The Liberator," playing right now on the TV in Spanish with English subtitles. Notable mostly for the score by Gustavo Dudamel...the story of Simon Bolivar, music played by the Simon Bolivar Orchestra of Venezuela conducted by the composer.


----------

